# Fetal Giants



## kirstin (Oct 10, 2010)

Hullo everyone,

As some of you already know, my Holland Lop doe, Kaira (about 8 months old now), gave birth to 2 fetal giants a few days ago (that was her 2nd litter). Her first litter also contained fetal giants. There was only one normal-sized kit, which died the next day.

I bred her again today, and this'll be the last time if she produces fetal giants again. After 3 failed litters, I think it'll be safe to say that she wasn't meant for breeding.

I've heard there are only a few ways to try and prevent fetal giants...

Not overfeeding

and breeding multiple times that day, to ensure lots of eggs. 

Are then any other ways? I realize it may be genetics and Hollands are famous for fetal giants, but I'm just not sure yet. :?

Thanks.


----------



## Jaded (Oct 10, 2010)

Its genetic, she will keep having them.


----------



## kirstin (Oct 10, 2010)

How do you know?


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Oct 10, 2010)

so far she's at 100% having them. I'd understand the first litter, but the way she was with the second, that would be the icing on the cake that its just going to happen again.

Not to mention I assume you're using the same buck... again? That's just upping her chance.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm trying to find you some other info too.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been finding this a lot:

If you have a dwarf, you'll get peanuts sometimes and they always die. If you have a large headed breed, sometimes they have a hard time getting those heads out. Sometimes you get fetal giants (bigger than normal kits). That can be caused be a high protein "meat rabbit" feed or something else.

I recently had a doe kindle one normal sized kit but I knew she had more than one kit in there. Two days passed and nothing. I gave her some oxytosin and out came a huge, long kit. Sad. I'm glad she delivered it as it was quite long.


----------



## kirstin (Oct 10, 2010)

How much is too much protien to feed her?


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Oct 11, 2010)

on your feed bag what is the amount of protein? I personally don't know what too much is, but by posting it someone else may be able to tell you.


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 11, 2010)

Some people feed high Fiber and low protein. Some feed high protein and low Fiber.. You also want to watch corn on the label. And dont over feed the buns. It can caused the doe not to have the babies... Just a thought!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Oct 12, 2010)

Fetal giants are not something you can prevent with changes in diet or additional breedings, etc., from my understanding. These were some thoughts that have been passed around, but the truth of the matter seems to be that it is an entirely genetic condition. This is especially obvious in the case of your doe, where she is at 100% rate for producing fetal giants.

I think I would try one more time, but retire her if the litter fails again.


----------



## kirstin (Oct 12, 2010)

That's what my plan is... we shall see. I'm already talking to a lady about buying one of her BEW does.


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 12, 2010)

Could the males size be part of the problem?

I'm not a breeder, but I saw this picture of the male (BEW) beside Kaira and he looks significantly bigger than she is. 

-


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 12, 2010)

The babies normally will only be as big as the mother can carry. Much of the growth is done postnatal. You might want to try another buck and if you get the same results then you can guess its her and not the buck.


----------



## kirstin (Oct 12, 2010)

Blizzard just looks stretched out in that pic. When comparing their weights, he's maybe .2 lbs heavier, if that.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 12, 2010)

No way to prevent fetal giants. We've noticed that they are more frequent in the fall/winter months. Hormone levels may be a factor.


----------



## kirstin (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmm. :/ I'll just have to see what happens.


----------

